# My neighbour



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

My neighbour knocked on my door at 2:30am this morning.

Can you believe that, 2:30am?!

Luckily for him I was still up playing my bagpipes.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that was rude of him!!!!! should have phoned the citizens advice tourist board and grassed him up for ant abuse m8


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The old ones are the best! Love it :lol:

Reminds me of the bloke with the big gong on his wall. He tells his mate that it's his speaking clock. His mate asks him how it works so he picks up the enormous hammer and batters it several times, then this voice comes from next door, "What the hell do you think your playing at it's three in the morning!"


----------



## Faxygaz (Jun 8, 2011)

s n i g g e r - s n i g g e r


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

